# My Van I'm in it now



## Craig4568 (Oct 6, 2015)

My Van love it use it for work or holidays in it now in the riding of reading hope you can view the pics no idea how to post them lol


----------



## Haaamster (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful job, love the units and seat covering, looks very proffesional


----------



## Robmac (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Tbear (Oct 6, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Beautiful job, love the units and seat covering, looks very proffesional



Ditto

Richard


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks brilliant, you should be well proud.

Well done !


----------



## Steveyates02 (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice and jumbo I am jealous


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 6, 2015)

Lovely job, very impressedView attachment 34250


----------



## Craig4568 (Oct 6, 2015)

cheers guys and galls


----------



## tobym (Oct 6, 2015)

Cracking van.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 6, 2015)

Lovely  van job well done :camper:


----------



## bmc (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks fantastic inside.....did you do it yourself ?

Bill


----------



## Herbenny (Oct 7, 2015)

That's a great van :cheers:


----------



## Craig4568 (Oct 12, 2015)

hi Bmc no it was fitted out by S& L motorhomes in cliffe york great team of guys will build what you want I'm 6'4" so can't buy of shelf i had a 2009 van fit out in 2012 on a merc chassis so I'm not sitting looking at headlining lol


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice van and quality inside but discrete outside


----------

